# i think i found a cage



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

i found this cage and wondering if it would be good and if it is i will get it in august and i can probably make a deal with my mom and if u used this cage please tell me about the pros and cons of it.  it is 100$ on ebay it is called a 5 storie rat mansion


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you know what the dimensions of the cage are? It's doesn't look very wide, but it could be that the picture is decieving... If you have the cage dimensions, that would be very helpful. 
Also the wire floors may not be so good for the ratties sensitive feet.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It also looks like it might be difficult to clean. :?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

they're not bad, but i've heard that they're a little hard to clean cuz it's basically a giant cage that sits in a litter pan, and you just pick the cage out of the pan to clean it, but it's heavy. i think you can still only get 2 or 3 rats in there because although it's tall, it's not very wide. i think the wheel is also a little small once your rats get to full size. it's not a bad cage at all, especially if your rats don't care for the wheel and you can cut it out for more room. you can get that cage for like $80 at petco though, instead of on ebay.


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

I like the look of that cage. Dont know much about it. Just cover the wire with fleece or lino.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I have this cage, It' a very sturdy cage and will hold 3 rats comfortably. It is a little hard to clan cuz the doors are small, plus it's a little heavy when you clean and lift it off it's pan. it's even harder to get back on. I had 2 girls in it originally. but i had another coast cage that fit on top and i connected them. The wheel it best if cleaned every other day. It's also pretty hard to hang hammocks it this. Beware of chewers on the feeding cups. It does have a nice high pan for the bottom. I like it for my girls, but it was a little crampy for my boys, since they are much larger. It's a good cage for young rats. You can get them at petco for 100 bucks too btw.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, get it at PetCo or PetSmart. I think I've seen it at Petsmart for $80 a while ago, that was quite a few months ago though. Get it that way and you won't have to pay shipping.

Does look hard to clean. And the wheel in there is pretty small too.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

The wheel is about an 11 one, I reallylike this cage for girls rats, they keep it much better then the boys did. My largest female love to run on the wheel in the cage. Around where i am, they are $90.99 or somethinglike that and with taxes its $100, better then shipping.

If you have girls in it, and just do a quick wipe of the floors everyday/every other day, it won't smell at all. I used to use Carefresh in the bottom when the girls weren't litter trained, it'd be clean for a good week with 2 girls (but they were very tidy and used one corner for pooing and peeing.) I liked this cage it just has some cons. I like my Martin's though, if you have $130 you could get a R695 and it holds 5 rats comfortably. I think you'd have an easier time with one of those.

<3


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I own this cage currently. 

Pros
1. It's large enough for 3 rats. 
2. rounded corners (if you're a spaz like me it's good)
3. wheel included

Cons
1. shelves do not detach 
2. wheel does not detach
3. hard to clean 
4. heavy
5. does not collapse 
if you like to take your ratties on trips it won't fit in a small car
6. wire shelves
I purchased plastic mesh for the shelves but it adds to the cleaning time

This was a fine cage for my two rats (before my "oops" litter) but i'm going to keep some of the babies, and I'm looking for a different type of cage now. My first cage was a Super pet cage, and I think i'm going to look for a cage with similar qualities. 

hope this helps!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

I was going to *try* and do liner's for my coast cage, i think it would help with cleaning, Mopy I have the other chin/rat cage from coast, it makes a good carrier, it's big enough for only one rat to *live* in, so if you have 3 rats, it's a good way to keep them cozy for short trips.

I'm not the neatest person, and i think my coast is a good *overall* cage. It can be a poo to clean, but genereally doesn't take very long. It's good for people starting with rats, it's smaller and sturdy, and has small barspacing if you get young rats. 

Mopy how many from the oops litter do you think your going to keep?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

tattered_teddy_bear said:


> I was going to *try* and do liner's for my coast cage, i think it would help with cleaning, Mopy I have the other chin/rat cage from coast, it makes a good carrier, it's big enough for only one rat to *live* in, so if you have 3 rats, it's a good way to keep them cozy for short trips.
> 
> I'm not the neatest person, and i think my coast is a good *overall* cage. It can be a poo to clean, but genereally doesn't take very long. It's good for people starting with rats, it's smaller and sturdy, and has small barspacing if you get young rats.
> 
> Mopy how many from the oops litter do you think your going to keep?


It's good for people starting with rats, it's smaller and sturdy, and has small barspacing if you get young rats. 

I forgot to mention the barspacing. Very important and these bars are designed for rats. It is a pretty good cage but it can be a big chore to clean at times!

Penny had 15 babies (so much for 8-12 average) and I'd really like to keep 4. Hopefully I won't fall in love with them all because it will be hard enough to decide which 4 to keep (I've contacted the vet, and i've discussed plans to neuter my male)


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

i'm trying to get a hang of the quote thing.... sorry for any confusion


----------

